# Wood Dynamics table saw throat plate



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi again everyone, Thank you for all your help on the Rockler plate issue I was having. I basically combined a lot of your suggestions and went for it. It worked out great. I have another question which I don't even know if I can ask because it pertains to a table saw issue, but my guess is just about all of you out there also own a table saw. If this is against the rules, please let me know, as I am new to all this. I have a Wood Dynamics table saw throat plate that I bought years ago at Woodcraft for close to a hundred dollars. There are replaceable oak inserts that slide in a dovetail groove. I'm trying to find some of these. Can anyone out there help me? The company's website says that it is for sale and they don't answer their phone. I wonder if any online retailer out there still has some in stock. I have tried to make them with very little success. Would be much easier just to buy a bunch. Thank you. John


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

John, I did a google on "wood dynamics throat plate" and the only thing that showed up was their web site and "woodshopdemos". They are not answering their phone because they are in the process of moving. This was posted on the site:




> Below you will see all of our Table Saw Accessories. Please note that The first table, Columns 1-3 refer to the Zero Clearance Throat Plate and Insert combo packs, and The second table, column 4 is for ordering Replacement Inserts.
> 
> WE are currently not taking any new orders! We are in process of moving our operations and will update this page when ready.


It seems that their site is the only place to get one right now. I searched on e-bay, and a few others, so I guess you will have to wait until they move and update their web site. Sorry.


----------



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help George. I guess I'll just have to be patient. Not one of my strong points, however.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

John, I went to the woodshopdemos site to see what it looks like and it seems to me you should be able to make replacement inserts for this. Couldn't you plane a board down to the required thickness and use an existing insert for a template to get the correct shape. Then it looks like all you would have to do then is put a bevel on the edges. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Making zero inserts for your table saw is a easy job...

This is what I do,, 1st. pick up 1/2" MDF rip it to size ( 1/8" wider) and then cut it off to the right size = +1/8" longer, then make a plug for the metal one that you can tape to the metal one.on both ends,to plug the hole so the bearing can ride true on the metal one, once you have them in place stick the metal one to the MDF stock,(with double sided carpet tape ) now put it on the router table and use a trim bit to route/mill it to the right size...once you have that done (mark it as the master) now do the same thing with some more MDF stock ,make 5 or 6 more ...then drop them into the saw and move the fence over the top of it and with care move the saw blade up to the max, then do one or two more the same way, then get your slot cutter or use your scroll saw/jig saw out and put in a slot for the splitter at the end of the zero insert plates, you just made..rip or band saw some hardwood to make the splitter and insert it in and glue it in place...

Besure to mark the insert on the back what blade it's for... (rip or cross cut) then if you want to make one or two for your dado set do the same thing..
Mark them 1/4",1/2",3/4",1",etc. ...on the back side...then you should be set for a bit..

You can also use a dovetail bit also but it's a bit tricky to get it right time after time..because you are making a wide dovetail pin...


============


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

*Wood Dynamics Throat Plate*

John:

I have been trying to get one of these plates too. A friend of mine uses this and he just makes the inserts. It is a lot cheaper to make them then to buy them. If you know where i can purchase one for a Delta Unisaw, please let me know. Regards, Jim Singer


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> John:
> 
> I have been trying to get one of these plates too. A friend of mine uses this and he just makes the inserts. It is a lot cheaper to make them then to buy them. If you know where i can purchase one for a Delta Unisaw, please let me know. Regards, Jim Singer


Have you tried here: http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/AccessoriesCategory.aspx?catPath=4273.4333.4346




> Hi again everyone, Thank you for all your help on the Rockler plate issue I was having. I basically combined a lot of your suggestions and went for it. It worked out great. I have another question which I don't even know if I can ask because it pertains to a table saw issue, but my guess is just about all of you out there also own a table saw. If this is against the rules, please let me know, as I am new to all this. I have a Wood Dynamics table saw throat plate that I bought years ago at Woodcraft for close to a hundred dollars. There are replaceable oak inserts that slide in a dovetail groove. I'm trying to find some of these. Can anyone out there help me? The company's website says that it is for sale and they don't answer their phone. I wonder if any online retailer out there still has some in stock. I have tried to make them with very little success. Would be much easier just to buy a bunch. Thank you. John


Your best bet would be to do as Bj suggested. Make your own. This will add to your woodworking skills rather some people would believe this or not.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------

